# DRW vs SRW Trucks



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm going to be getting two trucks. One will be a crew cab short bed and the other will be a regular cab long bed. Since I'm getting 2 trucks I was thinking of making the F-350 a dually so I would be able to handle a 14,000 lbs trailer or greater for the landscaping part of the company. During the snow season I would need the truck to handle a 9.6' v plow or wideout with a 2 yard salter. Both trucks will be gas. I'm just not sure If I should make the F-350 a dually for a more capable truck.
Anyone with personal experience or insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I would...the stability of a DRW carrying a spreader and plowing is a "game changer". Sorry, haven't used that in awhile. 

But seriously, you'll love plowing with a DRW.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe @Mr.Markus will give you his opinion ........


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would...the stability of a DRW carrying a spreader and plowing is a "game changer". Sorry, haven't used that in awhile.
> 
> But seriously, you'll love plowing with a DRW.


do you think the turning radius will be worse on the DRW Reg Cab Long bed compared to a SRW Crew Can Short Bed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LWPM said:


> do you think the turning radius will be worse on the DRW Reg Cab Long bed compared to a SRW Crew Can Short Bed?


Slightly...but not by much.


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Slightly...but not by much.


ok, thanks


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't keep up on newer stuff, but recently went through a scenario on RV site, where some of the ford crew cabs short beds are actually rated to carry almost no weight in the bed. Especially if it's diesel. Depends on how the truck is ordered, some are sprung to ride like a car.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the Reg cab dually will turn way shorter then the crew can Short box


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Training wheels don't affect turning radius, wheelbase does.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Both my trucks are the same wheel base. My srw definitely turns tighter, I dont know why it just does...









The drw is my favorite as it is more stable. Not as fun to drive empty though.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You're not gaining much gvw with a F350 dually, I would stick with a single rear wheel... Better for car washes, bank drive thru... And doolys suck in snow...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Your going from about 4500 lbs legal payload to around 7,000 lbs with the dually, so it's pretty significant to add training wheels


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're not gaining much gvw with a F350 dually, I would stick with a single rear wheel... Better for car washes, bank drive thru... And doolys suck in snow...


Agreed as far as in snow


Triple L said:


> Your going from about 4500 lbs legal payload to around 7,000 lbs with the dually, so it's pretty significant to add training wheels


Interesting, 2 different opinions of the payload.

I did a little research awhile ago, because I thought I might do some traveling when I retire. I was pondering living in a 5th wheel a good portion of the year.
The biggest advantages with the DRW that I recall were stability (sway on the freeway, etc) and braking.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> Maybe @Mr.Markus will give you his opinion ........


I was waiting for Richard Bong lll to show up and dazzle us with his brilliance on this subject, since he appears to be the know all/done it all type.

But it appears he's no longer a member here. Out, out..... brief candle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not the first...or second...or third time that's happened.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I was a single rear freak for years and my past 3 trucks have been duallys, they aren't as good in the winter but with the MTO cracking down you have to atleast try your best to not be overweight and there is no SRW that can legally hold 2 yards of salt and a wideout style plow, that's pretty much pushing it for a drw class 3 truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I was a single rear freak for years and my past 3 trucks have been duallys, they aren't as good in the winter but with the MTO cracking down you have to atleast try your best to not be overweight and there is no SRW that can legally hold 2 yards of salt and a wideout style plow, that's pretty much pushing it for a drw class 3 truck


Wait ...did I say that? Theres a glitch in the matrix...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

My .02.... What type(s) of locations are you servicing? I have 2x DRW 1 tons (regular cabs 1x Ford, 1x Chevy) and in a few of our locations they are just aggravating (to me).

Just added a SRW (regular cab) 1 ton for "more maneuverability" on some of our watch your butt as you turn the curve, winding entrances, barely wide enough for a Yugo to fit on, type roads. 

The duallies will out carry the SRW every day. Both duallies are setup with 250 gal brine tanks and .5 cu yd spreaders (cause some people like to see salt). 

This past Friday was the first time I've used the SRW instead of the DRWs and I guess it's the DRW fact they have "DRW" it seems like they can stack better in lots due to that extra wide hind end, more "oomph" hitting the pavement. Maybe it's me and I've only ever used DRW trucks until this past week. 

So for all my rambling I came to say, they each have their place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gcbailey said:


> My .02.... What type(s) of locations are you servicing? I have 2x DRW 1 tons (regular cabs 1x Ford, 1x Chevy) and in a few of our locations they are just aggravating (to me).
> 
> Just added a SRW (regular cab) 1 ton for "more maneuverability" on some of our watch your butt as you turn the curve, winding entrances, barely wide enough for a Yugo to fit on, type roads.
> 
> ...


Thought I was reading a post from someone in the Adirondacks until I got to the end...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought I was reading a post from someone in the Adirondacks until I got to the end...


No... Just a sleep deprived hillbilly.


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

I've pretty much decided to go with the F-350 Dually as I want to be compliant with the MTO and not have any violations go on my CVOR. The second reason I'm choosing the dually is because if I'm investing the kind of money a new truck cost these days, I want to get a truck that is a little more capable than the biggest load I'll put it through. By getting a little more capable truck will extend its life cycle for sure.


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

The next decision I'm looking for guidance in is whether or not the F-350 dually should have a diesel or gas engine? The truck will have 4.30 gearing and will be pulling a 14,000 lbs dump trailer daily. Could be getting a larger dump trailer or equipment trailer in the next year or two. So with all this being said, should I be choosing the Gas engine or the Diesel?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LWPM said:


> The next decision I'm looking for guidance in is whether or not the F-350 dually should have a diesel or gas engine? The truck will have 4.30 gearing and will be pulling a 14,000 lbs dump trailer daily. Could be getting a larger dump trailer or equipment trailer in the next year or two. So with all this being said, should I be choosing the Gas engine or the Diesel?


If you're gonna tow heavy loads regularly go diesel


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diesel


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

What's your terrain? I'd say diesel but I know a few guys who have the new 7.3 gasser and they are doing pretty well in my area.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

gcbailey said:


> What's your terrain? I'd say diesel but I know a few guys who have the new 7.3 gasser and they are doing pretty well in my area.


Heard mixed reviews around here, most seem to be in regards to mpg hovering in the 6.5-7 range

my 2020 has been in the shop a ton but none of it has been engine related, it's all been the ignition cylinder or the electronics on it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heard mixed reviews around here, most seem to be in regards to mpg hovering in the 6.5-7 range
> 
> my 2020 has been in the shop a ton but none of it has been engine related, it's all been the ignition cylinder or the driver in it.


Well at least you're up front about it...


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

gcbailey said:


> What's your terrain? I'd say diesel but I know a few guys who have the new 7.3 gasser and they are doing pretty well in my area.


The terrain is mostly flat in my suburban area.
I think I'm going to stay away from the 7.3 Godzilla as it's still a new engine compared to the 6.2 engine.

I will be keeping the vehicle for about 5 years and will put about 140,000 km on it. Since I'm not driving a whole lot, would I see the fuel savings of a diesel?


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heard mixed reviews around here, most seem to be in regards to mpg hovering in the 6.5-7 range
> 
> my 2020 has been in the shop a ton but none of it has been engine related, it's all been the ignition cylinder or the electronics on it.


Nice to know,
How does the 45 extra horsepower and 45 extra torque feel compared to the 6.2?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diesel


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Diesel





Mark Oomkes said:


> Diesel


I get the feeling you're trying to say something?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

ELECTRIC!!! Can I get a what, what! @WIPensFan

If new I'm ok with a diesel still, being under warranty anymore is a key with all the choking bs on them now... If you went used I'd probably lean more toward something with spark plugs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I get the feeling you're trying to say something?


What?


----------



## LWPM (Nov 25, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Diesel


For those who recommend a diesel, is the $10,000 upgrade going to be worth it for 5 years or 150,000? The reason for the 5 years or 150,000 km is that when the warranty ends for the power train and that's about the time frame I switch out the truck for business tax purposes.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Electric…:waving:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LWPM said:


> For those who recommend a diesel, is the $10,000 upgrade going to be worth it for 5 years or 150,000? The reason for the 5 years or 150,000 km is that when the warranty ends for the power train and that's about the time frame I switch out the truck for business tax purposes.


Can you calculate the fuel savings over 150,000 miles? 
Even if it doesn't cover the cost, but is close, the diesel might be worth it for the extra torque and resale value. 
I went through this a couple decades ago with a 3/4 ton and went with gas, because I didn't need the extra towing power that often and I didn't put many miles on annually. 
My opinion on resale value of a 1 ton dually is the diesel would be worth it.


----------



## jtc1227 (Sep 16, 2014)

If you're going to be towing 14k daily and potentially upgrading to something bigger, go with the diesel for sure. Especially if you're not considering the 7.3, a 6.2 gas dually with higher miles is probably going to be a tough sell when the time comes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I didn't think the 6.2 was available anymore?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Still standard engine in dually , 7.3 gas and diesel are options under Ford Canada .


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

14K isn't much to tow.

5.4 should do it.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't think the 6.2 was available anymore?


That would be a good thing…2nd biggest piece of **** gas engine Furd ever made next to the 5.4


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

LWPM said:


> For those who recommend a diesel, is the $10,000 upgrade going to be worth it for 5 years or 150,000? The reason for the 5 years or 150,000 km is that when the warranty ends for the power train and that's about the time frame I switch out the truck for business tax purposes.


Yes…not because of the 5yrs, but because of the mileage your estimating & loads you'll be pulling "daily"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> That would be a good thing…2nd biggest piece of **** gas engine Furd ever made next to the 5.4


Sew mulch anger. The 6.0 outshines them all.


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

The 7.3 engine is only a 2k upgrade compared to the 6.2. Seems like for the towing your going to be doing it makes sense to get it. I think paying 10k for a diesel engine is a little ridiculous . Who cares if the truck can be resold for 10k over a gas counterpart when you have to spend more in maintenance, fuel and dont forget DEF. Its not like you are getting out ahead on resale if you spent more for the truck to begin with.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Have you priced spark plugs & distributor-caps from China lately?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kman2298 said:


> The 7.3 engine is only a 2k upgrade compared to the 6.2. Seems like for the towing your going to be doing it makes sense to get it. I think paying 10k for a diesel engine is a little ridiculous . Who cares if the truck can be resold for 10k over a gas counterpart when you have to spend more in maintenance, fuel and dont forget DEF. Its not like you are getting out ahead on resale if you spent more for the truck to begin with.


The 7.3 has less than half the torque that a 6.7 does.










Ford's 2020 6.7L Powerstroke trumps the competition, breaking the 1,000 pounds of torque mark and achieving 1,050 pounds of torque! If power is what you're looking for, Ford's Powerstroke is dominating the competition.

Depending on the model year, the Powerstroke's torque ranges from 660 torque at 1,600 RPM to 1,050 torque at 1,800 RPM.

Get a diesel for towing 14K regularly.

V8 gasser max torque at 4,000 RPM compared to a turboed diesel max torque at 1,050 RPMs.

There will be no fuel savings with a gasser using those numbers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Gas, Diesel, or cordless, doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Have you priced spark plugs & distributor-caps from China lately?


Replacement coil packs and wire, about $320


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

LWPM said:


> The next decision I'm looking for guidance in is whether or not the F-350 dually should have a diesel or gas engine? The truck will have 4.30 gearing and will be pulling a 14,000 lbs dump trailer daily. Could be getting a larger dump trailer or equipment trailer in the next year or two. So with all this being said, should I be choosing the Gas engine or the Diesel?


Diesel if you truly are towing the dump trailer daily and possibly getting a bigger dump trailer in the near future. Buddy of mine tows a similar trailer around a lot during warm seasons. Loads it up pretty good most of the time too. He has a SRW 21'GMC Denali with the 6.6L Duramax. He always wants the Allison Transmission.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And doolys suck in snow...












Wife runs Dooly's... she says they are great on the snow


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 7.3 has less than half the torque that a 6.7 does.
> 
> View attachment 233888
> 
> ...


 Hes pulling a 14k trailer. It can be done with a 7.3 and a 6.7 diesel. Yes ideally a diesel would be a better option but im trying to factor in overall cost of ownership. OP lives in Canada. Diesel is considerably more plus you have DEF costs plus added maintenance costs once out of warranty. 
Not even to mention the fact that the diesel is basically a 10k option which if financed adds 100 buck a month to your payments and yes resale value is higher but compared to the cost of the gas counterpart it seems like the gas is a better value to me.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What added maintenance costs once out of warranty?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kman2298 said:


> Hes pulling a 14k trailer. It can be done with a 7.3 and a 6.7 diesel. Yes ideally a diesel would be a better option but im trying to factor in overall cost of ownership. OP lives in Canada. Diesel is considerably more plus you have DEF costs plus added maintenance costs once out of warranty.
> Not even to mention the fact that the diesel is basically a 10k option which if financed adds 100 buck a month to your payments and yes resale value is higher but compared to the cost of the gas counterpart it seems like the gas is a better value to me.


Never said it couldn't be, but I am saying you're not comparing apples to apples.

He can pull it with a 5.4.

You claim fuel savings using a gasser, but a V8 at 4,400+ RPMs for max torque is burning a lot more fuel than a V8 diesel at 1,600 RPMs. Yep, there's some added cost for DEF.

I'd shoot myself before pulling 14k every day with a gasser. Twice. In the back of the head.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a single rear wheel gas 6.0 chevy and a single rear wheel diesel GMC.

They are same body style

If I had to pull a trailer more than once a week... I would not buy a gas. They suck fuel when pulling.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never said it couldn't be, but I am saying you're not comparing apples to apples.
> 
> He can pull it with a 5.4.
> 
> ...


I've never owned a diesel truck Mark, but I did own a Chevy 1 Ton Dump with the 8.1L. That thing was so strong for pulling. But as you say, horrible on gas. I would imagine the 7.3L is pretty damn strong too. To me it boils down to pulling "daily". If it's every day or close to that, might as well spend the money on the diesel and not have to worry if you do get an even bigger trailer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WIPensFan said:


> I would imagine the 7.3L is pretty damn strong too.





















The numbers don't lie... towing is all about torque.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WIPensFan said:


> I've never owned a diesel truck Mark, but I did own a Chevy 1 Ton Dump with the 8.1L. That thing was so strong for pulling.


Different generation

8.1L was a bad ass in it's day. It was around a 320hp range motor that put out 450 ft lbs torque.

Comparable diesel from that era were also 300hp range motors that only put out 500 ft/lbs of torque.

That era of gassers could run with a diesel with a heavy load. Torque range was similar.

just staying with GM's cause I don't have to look up numbers

GM 6.6 gas is a 400hp range motor that puts out in the 460 range on torque

GM 6.6 Diesel is a 445hp motor with 910 ft/lbs of torque

New era diesels will leave a comparable gasser like it is tied to a stump when it comes to pulling. get into some hills and that is where the diesel will really shine


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> GM 6.6 Diesel is a 445hp motor with 910 ft/lbs of torque


 It had problems against the Slade...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> It had problems against the Slade...


most likely driver error....

I have talked to the guy who was driving


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Still standard engine in dually , 7.3 gas and diesel are options under Ford Canada .


But you'll have to put up with commercials...

https://www.vice.com/en/article/n7b...am-distracting-ads-to-screens-inside-your-car


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

More accidents waiting to happen .

My Ford XL does not even have a screen .........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> More accidents waiting to happen .
> 
> My Ford XL does not even have a screen .........


You wouldn't know how to use it, your wife would have to drive...theyre talking about computer screens not windscreens.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You are not wrong ........


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have towed with both gas and diesel. If you're towing that kind of weight daily, go with diesel. You'll also benefit from the exhaust/engine brake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Different generation
> 
> 8.1L was a bad ass in it's day. It was around a 320hp range motor that put out 450 ft lbs torque.
> 
> ...


I had a V10 in my 3500 back in '94. It could pull a house down and at lower RPM's (I think) than a V8. But mileage still sucked.

Definitely different back then.

Even the 7.3 Powerstroke made max torque at lower RPM's than what the gassers do nowadays. Or that POS 6.0.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Another thing to consider is.... Short trips. Are you going to be starting and stopping a lot, doing lawn care in a neighborhood? If the diesel cant get up to temp, and effectively do its emissions BS, you're going to have more issues. The gas truck can be started and shut off a lot more frequently without adverse effects. Other than starter failure. lol


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What if it’s a e-Truck?


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

weareweird69 said:


> Another thing to consider is.... Short trips. Are you going to be starting and stopping a lot, doing lawn care in a neighborhood? If the diesel cant get up to temp, and effectively do its emissions BS, you're going to have more issues. The gas truck can be started and shut off a lot more frequently without adverse effects. Other than starter failure. lol


Back when we routinely ran my 6.0 powerchoke on the lawn routes there were times I'd actually let the truck idle while we were mowing. Everyone loves a diesel till they start having diesel problems.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

gcbailey said:


> Back when we routinely ran my 6.0 powerchoke on the lawn routes there were times I'd actually let the truck idle while we were mowing. Everyone loves a diesel till they start having diesel problems.


But it didn't have a DPF lol


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

weareweird69 said:


> But it didn't have a DPF lol


No, but it is a 6.0...... even worse than dealing with DPF.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

gcbailey said:


> No, but it is a 6.0...... even worse than dealing with DPF.


i don't know about that. Lol. My father has a 6.0 with 189,000 on it. It's been pretty decent.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine has been "decent" compared to others but I don't have enough fingers to count how many times it's been turned off and won't start again without popping the hood and fixing/replacing a part. My biggest failure to date has been a IPR/HPOP going out on the way back to the shop in January but between starters, PCMs, EGR issues.... It's a truck that once it gets started for the day it usually doesn't get turned off until it's back at the shop. 

So far without being bulletproofed and 135k it hasn't blown a head gasket, yet...


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

gcbailey said:


> Mine has been "decent" compared to others but I don't have enough fingers to count how many times it's been turned off and won't start again without popping the hood and fixing/replacing a part. My biggest failure to date has been a IPR/HPOP going out on the way back to the shop in January but between starters, PCMs, EGR issues.... It's a truck that once it gets started for the day it usually doesn't get turned off until it's back at the shop.
> 
> So far without being bulletproofed and 135k it hasn't blown a head gasket, yet...


Yeah, that's a pain. That much would drive me nuts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gcbailey said:


> Mine has been "decent" compared to others but I don't have enough fingers to count how many times it's been turned off and won't start again without popping the hood and fixing/replacing a part. My biggest failure to date has been a IPR/HPOP going out on the way back to the shop in January but between starters, PCMs, EGR issues.... It's a truck that once it gets started for the day it usually doesn't get turned off until it's back at the shop.
> 
> So far without being bulletproofed and 135k it hasn't blown a head gasket, yet...


That was my biggest stressor with those flaming pieces of ****...would they start the next morning? Or for a snowstorm? Or just die going down the road? (that happened twice to different trucks...whatever that stupid little plastic part was that broke that shut it down)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was my biggest stressor with those flaming pieces of ****...would they start the next morning? Or for a snowstorm? Or just die going down the road? (that happened twice to different trucks...whatever that stupid little plastic part was that broke that shut it down)


Wait till a goofy nox sensor lays down your Cummins, same crap

Gas job for the win for a snow truck anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Wait till a goofy nox sensor lays down your Cummins, same crap
> 
> Gas job for the win for a snow truck anyway


That's funny...thinking my Nox sensors work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Truck, spreader, plow and roughly 3 tons of salt in a gasser. 

Not happening in my world.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple L said:


> Wait till a goofy nox sensor lays down your Cummins, same crap
> 
> Gas job for the win for a snow truck anyway


Trucks are for people who cant plow with them to get coffee...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Trucks are for people who cant plow with them to get coffee...


Or plug their Bunn into in the bed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Trucks are for people who cant plow with them to get coffee...


Agreed...but all my salt trucks have plows. 2 run plow and salting routes. 1 does a bunch of private roads that can be done with a blower if necessary but mainly salts. The Sterling isn't used for plowing much at all.

I only have 1 truck dedicated to plowing, and actually next year we're going to have the Striker on that truck since the operator seldom uses the backplow and it is getting very rusty. And this one is a gasser and it sucks.

That will leave my truck which I plow with for a couple hours then start salting. And it's a backup.

Still waiting for gas tractors and loaders and skidsteers.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...but all my salt trucks have plows. 2 run plow and salting routes. 1 does a bunch of private roads that can be done with a blower if necessary but mainly salts. The Sterling isn't used for plowing much at all.
> 
> I only have 1 truck dedicated to plowing, and actually next year we're going to have the Striker on that truck since the operator seldom uses the backplow and it is getting very rusty. And this one is a gasser and it sucks.
> 
> ...


I'd buy a gas in any of those in an absolute heartbeat!!! Especially in a mini ex with a 40hp Kohler sign me up

If they can switch back to gas in wood chippers and class 5 cab over trucks especially and all the ups trucks then why not in everything else


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Triple L said:


> I'd buy a gas in any of those in an absolute heartbeat!!! Especially in a mini ex with a 40hp Kohler sign me up


Surprised it hasn't happened yet, look at chippers going that way...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...but all my salt trucks have plows. 2 run plow and salting routes. 1 does a bunch of private roads that can be done with a blower if necessary but mainly salts. The Sterling isn't used for plowing much at all.
> 
> I only have 1 truck dedicated to plowing, and actually next year we're going to have the Striker on that truck since the operator seldom uses the backplow and it is getting very rusty. And this one is a gasser and it sucks.
> 
> ...


Thought you were waiting to go all electric?!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sure


----------

